
Show HN: Clikan – a simple personal kanban board that runs in a CLI - kitplummer
https://github.com/kitplummer/clikan
======
oso2k
Thanks for this. I've used kanban.bash [0] but I'm not married to it. I'll
have to try clikan soon. I did make a slight modification to kanban.bash so
that I could have a kanban board per directory/project [1].

[0]
[https://github.com/coderofsalvation/kanban.bash](https://github.com/coderofsalvation/kanban.bash)

[1]
[https://github.com/lpsantil/kanban.bash/commit/598505dfd91f2...](https://github.com/lpsantil/kanban.bash/commit/598505dfd91f262d2e23740ba914cc94027c0f13)

------
luckman212
Very nice looking! Didn't even know terminal-based kanban was a thing. A quick
search turned up a couple of other [0] [1] similar looking projects (in
addition to kanban.bash which was already mentioned)

[0]
[https://github.com/klauscfhq/taskbook](https://github.com/klauscfhq/taskbook)

[1]
[https://github.com/smallhadroncollider/taskell](https://github.com/smallhadroncollider/taskell)

------
zokier
is there particular reason why the commands take seemingly superfluous option
thing; i.e. why `clikan promote --id [task id]` instead of just `clikan
promote [task id]` etc?

~~~
kitplummer
probably me being dumb. IIRC the CLI library in play is Click, and it wasn't
the most flexible things to work with - though infinitely better than parsing
args manually. tis a good note though. will look into it.

------
Jtsummers
It seems the columns are hardcoded (todo, in-progress, done). Is it possible
to create different columns from the configuration or would that require a
code change?

~~~
kitplummer
They are hard-coded. I think they _could_ be made configurable, just managed
as "strings" with in the code. If you're really interested please create an
issue at the Github project.

------
app4soft
Just an idea: create also addon for Blender's _" Python Console"_.[0]

[0]
[https://docs.blender.org/manual/en/latest/editors/python_con...](https://docs.blender.org/manual/en/latest/editors/python_console.html)

~~~
kitplummer
That's an interesting thought. I suppose if it works from the Python REPL it'd
work there. Will dig into that a bit when I can. Thanks for the feedback!

